# Made in (date)



## gengo

How would I say, for example, that a car was "made in 1965"?  Would it be just "in mcmlxv"?  The object (car, etc.) is not important to me.  Do I need to include the word anno to indicate that it is a date?

Made in 1965
Hecho en 1965


----------



## DePorAhí

Hola gengo, 
I'd say "hecho" works; depending on the type of object and the nuances of how/where it's made, you might also choose:

elaborar
fabricar
manufacturar

I don't think that "anno" / año would be necessary.


----------



## Agró

Salvete.
Some possibilities with "FECIT" and "FACIEBAT":


* fecit *


_fecit_ es el pretérito latino del verbo _facere_ (‘hacer’) y significa _lo hizo..., lo pintó..., esto lo ha hecho..., esto es obra de... / el autor de esta obra es..._

Se solía añadir a la firma del pintor o artífice de un cuadro o de una obra artística

Ejemplos:

_Elias Galli fecit Ao 1663_

_Rembrandt fecit 1669_

_Rizi, Hispaniarum Regis pictor Fecit, 1680_

_Camilo Calcansis Fecit Anno 1942 [violín]_

_Joseph Guarnerius /Alumnus Andrea Gisalberti/ fecit Cremonae 1740_

_Sebastianus de Arteaga, fecit anno 1650_

A veces el pintor pone el nombre y como abreviatura de _ fecit_ una _f_:

_Rembrandt f_

_Carpofhorus Tencalla f 1648_

Otras abreviaturas son: _fec., fe._

* faciebat*

_faciabat_ es el pretérito imperfecto latino del verbo _facere_ (‘hacer’) y significa _lo hizo, lo pintó, esto lo ha hecho, esto es obra de..._

Ejemplos:

_Albertus D. Alemanus faciebat post Virginis partum 1509_

_Martin(us) Grülich de Brugg nouu(m) hoc faciebat fastigiu(m)_

_Vicente Berdusan faciebat — 1671_

_Phelipe Gil Faciebat_

_Angelus Nardi, pictor regius faciebat anno MDCXXXII_

_Michel. Ángelus. Bonarotus. Florent. Faciebat_

_acaboce anno 1638 Jacinto Pimentel faciebat_

_Claudius Acoello pigtor rexis faciebat 1691_

_Joannes de Arphe Legion. faciebat hoc opus anno 1571_


----------



## gengo

DePorAhí said:


> I'd say "hecho" works...
> I don't think that "anno" / año would be necessary.



Thanks, but I want the Latin translation (that's why I'm here in the Latin forum).  I just included the Spanish to make clear what I'm trying to say.



Agró said:


> _fecit_ es el pretérito latino del verbo _facere_ (‘hacer’) y significa _lo hizo..., lo pintó..., esto lo ha hecho..., esto es obra de... / el autor de esta obra es...
> Elias Galli fecit Ao 1663
> Rembrandt fecit 1669_
> *...*
> _faciabat_ es el pretérito imperfecto latino del verbo _facere_ (‘hacer’) y significa _lo hizo, lo pintó, esto lo ha hecho, esto es obra de..._
> 
> _Albertus D. Alemanus faciebat post Virginis partum 1509
> Martin(us) Grülich de Brugg nouu(m) hoc faciebat fastigiu(m)
> Angelus Nardi, pictor regius faciebat anno MDCXXXII_



I am familiar with the use of fecit, having seen it on various antiques, medallions, and so forth, but it is my understanding (albeit with a nearly total ignorance of Latin) that it means "s/he made it," and that is why artists use it to sign their works.  That is, it is only used with the artist's name.  I am not familiar with faciabat, but from your examples I'd say it means about the same thing.

What I am looking for is a way to say "[this thing was] made in {year}."  This construction would be similar to how a shirt, for example, will bear a label saying "Made in Indonesia."  In that case, there is no mention of the person who made the shirt, so I don't think _fecit_ would fit there.  Would it?

Is there no past participle in Latin that would correspond to made/hecho in this way?

Nice to see you Spanish Forum members here!


----------



## DePorAhí

Oops, sorry Gengo. I somehow entirely missed that it was a Latin forum; wondered why you said anno... indeed, I think I linked here from one of your other Spanish forum posts. Egg on my face. Thanks for your patience. 

Also, wow Agró, ha sido una educación leerte. Hace casi 30 años que no estudio latín (en españa además), y se nota. Gracias por acordarnos de fecit.


----------



## Agró

You are right, but that is what Latin speakers would have done.

Literally:
_X factus/facta/factum/facti/factae/facta est/sunt anno MDCCX.

factus _masculine singular
_facta _feminine sing.
_factum _neuter sing.
_facti _masc. plural
_factae _fem. pl.
_facta _neut. pl

_est/sunt_, though present in form, together with a past participle, take a preterite meaning. Thus, _factus est_/_sunt_--->was/were made.


----------



## gengo

Agró said:


> _X factus/facta/factum/facti/factae/facta est/sunt anno MDCCX.
> 
> factus _masculine singular
> _facta _feminine sing.
> _factum _neuter sing.
> _facti _masc. plural
> _factae _fem. pl.
> _facta _neut. pl
> 
> _est/sunt_, though present in form, together with a past participle, take a preterite meaning. Thus, _factus est_/_sunt_--->was/were made.



Ah, so the gender and number of the noun in question matters.  (That should have been obvious, because it matters in Spanish:  hecho, hecha, hechos, hechas.)

So, if we take a car as an example, to say "made in 1965," would I say "factus est anno MCMLXV"?  Or does that sound like a horribly literal translation?

Me parece que esta es una construcción que habrían usado los romanos, para fechar algo sin atribuirlo a su fabricante.


----------



## Agró

No sabemos qué género gramatical tendría un "coche".
Pero pensemos en BIGAE (carro/coche de dos caballos), femenino plural, como ejemplo posible y salvando las distancias. Tendríamos
HAE BIGAE FACTAE SVNT ANNO MCMLXV (_Esta biga fue fabricada..._)
o bien QVADRIGA (cuatro caballos), femenino singular:
HAEC QVADRIGA FACTA EST ANNO MCMLXV (_Esta cuadriga fue fabricada..._).

De todas formas, tiendo a pensar que el fabricante seguramente querría presumir de su arte y emplearía la fórmula tradicional (en 3.ª persona):

LENTVLVS FECIT ANNO MCMLXV


----------



## gengo

Thanks, Agró!  Your knowledge never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Why not use the Neolatin word "carrus" (masc.) for an automobile?


----------



## gengo

Ben Jamin said:


> Why not use the Neolatin word "carrus" (masc.) for an automobile?



As I said, I only used car as an example, and the noun is not important here, other than in terms of gender and number.


----------

